# Nguyên nhân gây nếp nhăn vùng mắt bạn cần biết ngay



## anhthotm49 (17/1/19)

Một trong những biểu hiện rõ rệt nhất của lão hóa da chính là nếp nhăn, đặc biệt là nếp nhăn vùng mắt. Bạn cần có chế độ vùng mắt của bạn đúng cách để đẩy lùi tiến trình lão hóa, khiến chúng diễn ra chậm hơn.

*2 Nguyên nhân gây ra nếp nhăn vùng mắt*

_1. Nguyên nhân chủ quan_
Các chất giúp da mịn màng gồm có collagen, elastin và hyaluronic acid càng ngày càng suy giảm theo thời gian và khó tái tạo trở lại. Cùng với quá trình oxy hóa của da được quyết định bởi gen cũng là nguyên nhân gây ra sự thiếu hụt collagen. Không chỉ có vậy quá trình sản sinh Hyaluronic bị chậm khiến cấu trúc da lỏng lẻo, độ kết dính của da bên ngoài yếu khiến da bị khô, sạn, nếp nhăn trên da đặc biệt là vùng mắt

_2. Nguyên nhân khách quan_
Một trong những nguyên nhân hàng đầu khiến da bạn lão hóa nhanh chóng chính là hút thuốc lá và sử dụng các chất kích thích như đồ uống có cồn. Chúng gây ra những nếp nhăn vùng mắt cũng như nếp nhăn trên khuôn mặt.



​Nguyên nhân thứ hai chính là thức khuya, việc không ngủ đủ giấc khiến nội tiết tố thay đổi, mắt thâm quầng làm làn da lão hóa sớm hơn đấy nhé các cô gái.
Những thói quen như nheo mắt, nhăn mặt, cau mày cũng có thể gây ra nếp nhăn, bởi vậy các nàng nên cười nhiều nhé!

*Giải pháp xóa nếp nhăn hiệu quả*
rước tiên phải loại bỏ ngay những thói quen xấu trong quá trình sinh hoạt thường ngày để chống lão hoá da . Các nàng nên hạn chế thức khuya, ăn uống đầy đủ chất… Đồng thời sử dụng các loại kem chống lão hóa để bảo vệ da hiệu quả.
Là một sản phẩm đặc trị, xóa nếp nhăn, khắc phục khuyết điểm cho làn da quanh mắt, tác dụng chống lão hóa của kem mắt chống nhăn Casmara đã được kiểm chứng, đem lại hiệu quả rõ rệt.

Eye Contour Anti-wrinkle có khả năng tạo hiệu ứng như tiêm botox, nếp nhăn được giảm rõ rệt, vùng da quanh mắt sáng hơn, căng hơn, gương mặt trở nên rạng rỡ và trẻ trung hơn rất nhiều.


----------

